# Dance Classes in Dubai Marina area



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

I am looking to get fit and also try something new. Are there any places where a 50yo guy can go to learn Latin American dancing?


----------



## ilovechocolates (Aug 17, 2011)

ijd said:


> I am looking to get fit and also try something new. Are there any places where a 50yo guy can go to learn Latin American dancing?


James & Alex have salsa lessons in Palm Jumeirah, which is not too far from Marina.


----------



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Lijia Tang (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

if youre interested in latin dance combined with great exercise- can i recommend zumba??? I ABSOLUTELY love it and am in the marina myself attending classes several times a week! i go to the classes at various fitness first locations around dubai (i'm all over the place for work for this is great for me) but if you go to zumba.com and enter "dubai" as your location in the class search, it will give you a list of locations all over dubai, including studios/clubs in the marina area.

good luck!


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

*dancing in duba*



ijd said:


> I am looking to get fit and also try something new. Are there any places where a 50yo guy can go to learn Latin American dancing?


Hello Ijd

I am currently also exploring opportunities to enjoy dancing in Dubai ( ballroom or latin). I wondered if you had any luck finding a place to dance in Dubai.

If so, would you kindly let me know?

Thanks ever so
Beate


----------



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

There's exhale in JBR that have latin, salsa, african and tango dance classes as well as yoga and pilates


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Beate said:


> Hello Ijd
> 
> I am currently also exploring opportunities to enjoy dancing in Dubai ( ballroom or latin). I wondered if you had any luck finding a place to dance in Dubai.
> 
> ...


If you want to take classes, Ritmo Di Havana for Cuban Salsa or Dubai Latin Dance (DLD) - both have group classes for beginners. Ritmo have a website you can look up on Google and DLD has a facebook group. Barasti also has free Salsa lessons on Tuesdays - again you can look up the details on Facebook. 

If you just want to dance, there are loads of Salsa night/options to check out:

Sundays - Citymax Hotel - Al Barsha
Mondays - Le Opera at Le Meredian, Dubai Marina
Tuesday - Barasti
Wednesday - Blends @ Address Hotel Dubai Marina
Friday - Address Hotel, Dubai Mall - outdoor venue

Enjoy!


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Deets!!


----------



## mshoneybree (Jul 6, 2012)

ijd said:


> I am looking to get fit and also try something new. Are there any places where a 50yo guy can go to learn Latin American dancing?


Try James and Alex Dance Studios in Media City. They offer salsa, bachata, tango classes & lots more. 

But beware... dancing can become addictive!!!


----------



## Lisahernadez (Sep 6, 2014)

Hiii , there is a good place to learn salsa and other styles of Latin dance in JLT. It's name is call Melodica music & Dance Institute which has a good Cuban salsa teacher and the place is amazing. It will be close at your place as well. I am improving my skills in bachata and merengue, 'cause I love it and each class is so much fun and on weekends we go to salsa night in different hotels in the area. I hope to see you over there. 
The number of the place is 
+971 43699929

Hope it could help..........


----------



## cookiesandcream (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks for great suggestions guys. i want to start doing zumba so ill try some of your suggestions!


----------

